# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  حمل ميكس عمر العبدللات ( فلكلور أردني ) mp3

## الوسادة

*





حمل الأغنية من هنا 


مع حبي 

الوسادة*

----------


## غير مسجل

شكرا الك كتير

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

جميل جدا صوتة رائع

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

مشكور اخى الكريم على الموضوع

----------

